# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >  New Albums/CDs/MP3s Now Drop On Friday - Have You Noticed?

## KevinS

After decades of new music dropping on Tuesday in the US, new music now drops on Friday globally.  Have you noticed?

http://www.fuse.tv/2015/02/friday-album-release-day

----------

